# How low is mosquito



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

I was debating about taking the boat out Friday I was just wondering how low is the lake I haven’t been out there for a couple months thanks for any updates


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My brother and I were out there last Thursday. I'd say it's down about 2ft.


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Totally fishable. Down about 2 feet from April when it was high. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Its fine just steer clear of the points and watch your sonar


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Good Luck! I will be out there early tomorrow, looking for bass and pike. Red bass boat


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Good Luck! I will be out there early tomorrow, looking for bass and pike. Red bass boat


Mitch,
That's a haul for you. Why are you coming this far North?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/ladue-is-lowwwww.353181/page-2#post-2750243


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The weather looks to be nice this weekend. I'm going to take the daughter somewhere camping and I'm thinking Mosquito.

Walleye and crappie for me.


----------



## baldwisa (Apr 20, 2012)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Good Luck! I will be out there early tomorrow, looking for bass and pike. Red bass boat












Caught this one on Monday.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

WES-Daughter recently bought a house in Mantua. I am going up to see the grandson, shoot some pheasants, and hopefully get into some pike and bass.

Hey Mike, shoot me a text tomorrow eve and I will let you know what we did.
614-five five one-9619.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

WOW!! That gives me a little hope. Very Nice Pike for OHIO.



baldwisa said:


> View attachment 326281
> 
> 
> Caught this one on Monday.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

NewbreedFishing said:


> WES-Daughter recently bought a house in Mantua. I am going up to see the grandson, shoot some pheasants, and hopefully get into some pike and bass.
> 
> Hey Mike, shoot me a text tomorrow eve and I will let you know what we did.
> 614-five five one-9619.


Hopefully not too late but WB hunting area is closest to you from Mantua so you need to know there are NO pheasant releases there for either youth hunt! Berlin-150 each date which really isn't much considering the amount of area there!? Just for info.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

We had a slow day. Water is 3' down and alot of the weeds were wadded. 49-57degree temps. Water was definitely alot clearer around the dam area. Caught this 36" Gator early in and thought we were in for a good one.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Also need to give credit to OGF member Lewzer(Mike), who steered me into the area where I lucked into the pike. Hope you and your daughter made it out to enjoy this awesome weekend.

I am fishing a few quarrys around here before i head home Monday.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Not necessary Mitch, but thanks.

What a great fall weekend! No walleyes. We drifted jigs and minnows or crawlers, trolled flicker shads, shad raps and beetle spins but nothing. Big bait balls and clouds on the east side north of the cemetery in 15-20 fow. They were right at the drop off for those of you who know the lake.

We ended up drifting just south of the causeway bridge in 5-8 fow and caught some really nice channels on whole shad. I just wanted to put the daughter on some nice fish. She had a blast.

No pics. I left my camera at home this morning. Here's a couple of phone pics of the campground bay to show the water level. What the hell did they do to all the trees in campground bay? They cut them down and dropped them into the water. This is where everyone parks their boats in the spring! We didn't fish Mosquito last year as we concentrated in Pymatuning so this was new to me.
Waterfowl season started Saturday. They were out in force. They guys next to us at the campground did pretty good. It was a good experience for my daughter seeing them clean some birds.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks all for the replies sorry I was late to respond we ended out going out Friday but it was slow for us only ended up with three crappies but all in all it was still a good day


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Put in today at state ramp by causeway only had north ramp open I have 18 ft crestliner no problem water was 4 ft to rocks then not to bad wind was bad for awhile just really beat me up


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

russelld said:


> Put in today at state ramp by causeway only had north ramp open I have 18 ft crestliner no problem water was 4 ft to rocks then not to bad wind was bad for awhile just really beat me up


They've been shutting the south ramp down, when the water gets low, for a few years now. There's a hole that your trailer tire could get in when the water gets low. It's not a problem in the spring and summer when the water is up.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just wondering ,when they built that break wall ,some body miss read there tape measure ? would be nice if they moved it out another twenty ft and fixed the south ramp.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> just wondering ,when they built that break wall ,some body miss read there tape measure ? would be nice if they moved it out another twenty ft and fixed the south ramp.


I wondered the same thing. Another 20ft would have been nice.


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

My understanding was the break wall wasn't done according to plan. The contractor missed the draw down window.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

would be nice if they,d fix it,take some pressure of the south ramps.my boats 18ft but I can still use it just gotta watch things a little closer.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Cost would be pretty high to remove and replace it. Don’t think they’ll put the money into getting it fixed.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Cost would be pretty high to remove and replace it. Don’t think they’ll put the money into getting it fixed.


Your right chaunc, I don't see them ever putting any money out to move the break wall out. They won't even spend the money to fix the hole in the ramp.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

First off, I never knew they lowered Mosquito in the Fall(so drastically that it would impact launching)! Is the South ramp still "useable"?? Thx


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> First off, I never knew they lowered Mosquito in the Fall(so drastically that it would impact launching)! Is the South ramp still "useable"?? Thx


They have it blocked off so you can't use it. When the lake gets down a couple feet is when the hole in the south ramp could be a problem. I guess it's easier to just block it off than it is to fix it. They'll open it back up in the spring. They do this every year.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

meats52 said:


> They have it blocked off so you can't use it. When the lake gets down a couple feet is when the hole in the south ramp could be a problem. I guess it's easier to just block it off than it is to fix it. They'll open it back up in the spring. They do this every year.


Maybe I'm confused, are we talking the multi-lane SP/Marina ramp(I am)? If so couldn't the bad ramp(holey one) be blocked(or is it?)


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Maybe I'm confused, are we talking the multi-lane SP/Marina ramp(I am)? If so couldn't the bad ramp(holey one) be blocked(or is it?)


Sorry, I was talking about the public launch at the causeway. There's only 2 ramps there and when the water gets low they block the one with the hole off. The one that's blocked off is what I'm calling the south ramp, I call the other one the north ramp because it's closest to the causeway. I didn't know that you were talking about the ramps in the State Park. The last time that I launched at the State Park all of the ramps were fine.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

c. j. stone said:


> First off, I never knew they lowered Mosquito in the Fall(so drastically that it would impact launching)! Is the South ramp still "useable"?? Thx


I've been there several times in the past two weeks. The SP/Marina ramps are fine.


----------

